# 2018 Altima Hands Free/Bluetooth



## jerbailey94 (May 3, 2020)

Hello. I have a 2018 Nissan Altima SV. I keep getting an error message on my Bluetooth system "Hands Free phone system not ready." I wait it out for a while probably 10 mins etc depends on where i'm driving to. It doesn't fix itself until I shut off and restart the car. Does anyone know the cause of this issue or how I can fix it? It gets frustrating especially when I recieve calls while driving and it won't connect to my phone. Note Bluetooth is turned on via my phone.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like you're losing "pairing" between the car and your cell-phone. Have you always had this problem or did it just started to happen? The problem could be in your cell-phone or the car's AV control unit module. If you have another cell-phone, try to see if the"pairing" holds fast. Here's Nissan's website to check on your cell-phone compatibility:








Bluetooth Device Compatibility | Nissan USA


Discover which phones, devices and carriers are compatible with your Nissan vehicle's bluetooth system.




www.nissanusa.com


----------

